# Every Event Everywhere (online competition)



## cuber314159 (Apr 7, 2020)

https://www.everyeventeverywhere.uk


----------



## xcross (Apr 7, 2020)

Registered. Poggers.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> https://www.everyeventeverywhere.uk


Where will the livestream be? I signed up.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Where will the livestream be? I signed up.


Thanks, I am not organising the stream but it's going to be on https://www.twitch.tv/speedcubing_org/profile


----------

